# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة ال جى (LG Hardware)  حل مشكل الكاردسيم-lg-kg270

## mohamed73



----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## حمادة فون

بارك الله فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكراا على المرورو

----------


## Assemlal

^Merci^

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكراا على المرورو

----------


## omarmazan

مشكور جد يا مان

----------


## ashraf_kh

مشكور

----------


## y.tresor

مشكور أخي

----------


## majedalhwish

شكرا

----------


## بدر الحوراني

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------


## Ahmed Zeid

اشكركم جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

